# Fiscal Numbers



## sweetestM (Jan 17, 2014)

We are in the process of buying a house in Portugal, Cascais and obviously need Fiscal Numbers. We currently live in the UK and therefor are not residents of Portugal.

The Deed signing is taking place at the end of January and our friend together with the Remax agent went along to the local Financas in Cascais to obtain our fiscal numbers for us today armed with a hand written letter of proxy, colour copies of our passport and utility bill form our UK address. Unfortunately they were not successful and we don't have our fiscal numbers.

Do we seriously need to go to the local Financas in person to obtain our fiscal numbers? We were hoping that someone could do this for us and save us having to fly out to Lisbon before the Deed signing??

Any advice re the Financas requirements in Cascais for obtaining our fiscal numbers would be much appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They might have accepted a Notarized Power of Attorney but not a hand written letter, which Remax and your Solicitor should be fully aware of, what are you doing about a Portuguese Bank? the London Branch of Millennium could get you a temporary one if you opened an account with them but temporary numbers can be an absolute pain to regularize.

If you don't want to make a special journey then you could obtain them just prior to signing providing the offices are open but your problem could be the NIF's being reguired by Financas for the IMT & IS that must be paid by Excritura date and receipts available at the actual Escritura signing.

For lots of reasons you really need a Portuguese Bank initially paying IMT, IS and property as you need cleared funds here for that, so Millennium would be your easiest option give them a call on 0207 489 4800


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Our lawyer acting in the purchase got our fiscal numbers initially as our "representative", she also arranged a bank account for us.


----------



## Liesbetje (Aug 12, 2011)

This process can be a very quick one. Maybe just come one or two days before the deed signing and get your numbers? Once you have your numbers you can also open a bank account. In my personal experience (!!!) this is a quick and easy process with Banco BPI.


----------



## Ribeirovilla (Mar 10, 2015)

In a short answer, you can only get your fiscal numbers if you go there in person or you appoint a fiscal representative for you. They are really strict on certain things with finances and this is one of them. Same with opening a bank account.


----------

